
The developer board instead of job boards? - dotRex
https://devmountjob.com/what-its-all-about
======
Peroni
>To sum up, let’s just say there are two groups: those who are not interested
in changing their job, and those who, for whatever reason, are.

There's existing terminology for this. Passive and active candidates.

The whole concept sounds promising. It also sounds very similar to the now
defunct hiremyfriend.io -

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150313052317/https://hiremyfri...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150313052317/https://hiremyfriend.io/)

[https://techcrunch.com/2013/07/17/new-london-startup-lab-
mak...](https://techcrunch.com/2013/07/17/new-london-startup-lab-makeshift-
gives-birth-to-its-first-mvp-hiremyfriend/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6057050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6057050)

~~~
dotRex
I have never heard about hiremyfriend before. The idea is quite similar but I
would like to avoid any networking there. I will try to find more info about
hiremyfriend and hopefully some post mortem about their failure :). Thank you!

